# Halloween stuff for Pets



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just came across this, figured I wold share.
http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_halloweensplash_Nav_409.aspx


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Just like for me and home shopping, pretty much the only time I buy new toys for my dogs is Halloween. I think I'll get a couple spider for the Spyder (my 11 yr old puppy).

And my dog will probably hate me for it, but for the last few years I've been eyeing skeleton t-shirt/sweaters. I'm not a dog costume type of person, but damn if those things aren't my kind of cute.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's a pic of our dog Sandy with her Halloween Shirt we bought for her two years ago at Petsmart.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Pets/PC090022.jpg?t=1188752021


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

aww cat that is so cute!


Thanks for the link ScareShack!

To bad they don't have costumes for my iguanas ;O)


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hit the Jackpot at Petco yesterday for Halloween stuff for your pets.
Vlad and I picked up:
1 sm. Franky costume for our Chihuahua $1.00
1 large Batman costume for our big dog $1.00
5 or 6 new halloween doggy squeaky toys for the dogs $0.25 each
1 Halloween cat toy with bell $0.25
1 sm. halloween t-shirt for the Chihuahua $0.50
New Halloween Dog Collar for large dog $0.50

Couldn't pass up those prices.
Run out and check your Petco's today.


----------

